# Hermann or Horsfield?



## ditzyangeluk (May 26, 2014)

I think this may have been asked before but ... I know there isn't much to choose between them (biased owners will disagree of course, ha!) but, simple question from a very new first timer ...

Horsfield 

or 

Hermann?!


----------



## dmmj (May 26, 2014)

Horsefield,have more personality.Let the hate mail from the hermann people start.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 26, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Horsefield,have more personality.Let the hate mail from the hermann people start.


 
I don't think Russians have MORE personality, it's just a different KIND of personality. My Hermanns is quite the character, and full of spunk when he wants to be. Of course, personality will vary from tort to tort. I've met shy Russians too.

I think Hermanns are prettier in shell and face. I think they have great personalities. It's not that I have anything against Russians, I just think there are prettier torts out there that have just as great personalities and are just as easy to care for and stay just about as small.


----------



## leigti (May 26, 2014)

I think this is a decision only you can make. I have a Russian and I love him, if I had a Herman I would love him too. As far as I know the care is relatively the same for either one. Just decide which one you like better for whatever reasons you have, personality, looks, etc. Or see which one is Merenney only available in your area and go look at them. Personality is going to vary from Tortoise to Tortoise, not necessarily the species. Only you can make this decision for yourself. I think you will be happy which whichever one you choose


----------



## LLLReptile (May 26, 2014)

Personally, I like Greeks the best  

-Jen


----------



## guille24 (May 26, 2014)

Russians are awesome !!!! They are the best


----------



## Jlant85 (May 26, 2014)

HA! GREEK TORTOISES FOR LIFE!!!!


----------



## lismar79 (May 26, 2014)

I have both at the moment & a sulcata. Nothing beats my russians personality. So much attitude!


----------



## dmmj (May 26, 2014)

Please list why you like said tortoise species, and no shouting please. thanks.


----------



## bouaboua (May 27, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Please list why you like said tortoise species, and no shouting please. thanks.


Haha!! I like no shouting part.

I have 1.2 full grow hermann. 

1. They will line up in front of their secure outdoor enclosure in the sunny morning basking and waiting for us to open the gate to let them out to another part of yard.
2. They will come around the swing chair in the yard when we set down to check-out if possible for food.
3. They love to check-out the painted toenail of my wife made her giggle. 
4. They know the way back to the secure outdoor enclosure before dark to sleep, no need to collect them at dusk.
5. They are not pickie eater.
6. They hibernate during the holiday season, a month before and two after.
7. They don't need to soak often even we enjoy of soaking them.
8. The color pattern are prettier, I like the gold and black contrasts.
9. They are not quite a escapologist like Russian. Less worries and easy enclosure design. ( don't take me wrong, they do escape).
10. My wife like them. I know I'm stretching it. HAHA!!!


----------



## Charliethetortoise (May 27, 2014)

I personally love my hermann tortoise.
Many people say hermanns don't have personality but I think my little one does!
You often hear stories about how pickie tortoises can be but my one settled in immediately on its new diet. 
One reason why I didn't get a horsfeild is that I heard a lot of stories of horse fields digging very deep when in the garden and getting lost, yes hermanns dig too, but you can generally still see them


----------



## becky_tortoise (May 27, 2014)

Horsefields are friendly I have one they have a lot of live and want to play!


----------



## ReptileSavvy (May 27, 2014)

I have had my little Horsefield for a week or so. He is extremely friendly. Always wants his neck scratched and comes out to say hi. He is a pretty awesome little guy.


----------



## Moozillion (May 27, 2014)

I don't "hate" anyone who happens to prefer one animal over another. (The only people I might "hate" are the ones who knowingly harm and abuse innocent creatures). I have a Hermann's and chose her because it seemed Hermann's were more placid than Russians. I happen to think they're prettier, too. My Hermann's is very easy, which adds to my enjoyment. I bet if you pick whichever one you are more drawn too, you will both be happy together!


----------

